# Should I remove the cello on my cigars?



## Rammstein (Oct 31, 2014)

I just got 27 nice cigars and want to know if removing the cello will cause the cigars to loose their flavor but I want the cedar to mix with it.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Personally I remove the cellophane to let it all blend in the humi. As long as you are storing the cigars properly leaving the cellophane on to preserve the taste is like wearing a condom when your wife is on birth control. You are taking too many precautions.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's a personal preference. I remove mine. If they're gonna be handled often is say leave em on. The cellos let air in and out, so the cedar aroma should still permeate the cello. Same theory of not mixing infused and regular smokes. I rethink my decision to remove em every time I rotate my humidors and rip or drop a smoke. I do keep a bag w cellos to put on em in my travel humidor for golf. Like I said makes no difference.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

I remove mine, they are all stored in cedar lined humidors, if I were storing them in a cooler i might leave them on


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I started cutting off both ends...best of both worlds as I still get the protection with the cello and the transfer of the cedar still is in the cigar when it lets the scent pass through. Been doing this for years and it works well....I can tell a difference as opposed to when the cello isn't cut off at each end.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I leave mine the way God made'm.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I started keeping my cello's on because I have experienced un-even burns because of lop sided humidification even though I keep my humi's at LESS THAN 70%. An old timer told me "just leave em on" and you won't regret it.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Leave them however they are. Worry less, smoke more. Less stress = more enjoyment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OCD (Sep 30, 2015)

Taking the cellophane off will ensure a better long term aging of your cigars. I believe the majority of smokers without large humidors should not remove it however, because the downsides are too great. Here's my reasons:

-Humidity swings too greatly when opening a small/medium sized humidor. The wrapper contains a microclimate that protects against losing/gaining this humidity too quickly, causing breakage. The downside of this of course being that cigars in cello take longer to stabilize when first placed in a humidor.

-Cello protects the cigars when rotated/handled. Delicate wrappers are easily torn or frayed in cedar boxes.

-Cigars resting on cedar can have a humidity variance in that area where it rests. This has cause uneven burn.

For me, and many others, cigars don't last in the humidor for more than a year. For any cigars I would want to age for three, five, ten years, I would likely have a separate humidor that would rarely be opened and was large enough to not lose a significant amount of humidity when opened.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I keep em' on when they come with them. 

And leave them off when they don't arrive with any.

I remove the cello prior to smoking, but anything else seems like too much effort with too little, if any, real gains


----------



## TorpedoTom (Aug 9, 2015)

As mine are consumed fairly soon after purchasing, I leave it on. However, when I get a humidor, I would plan on taking it off


----------



## WIEisME (May 13, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I keep em' on when they come with them.
> 
> And leave them off when they don't arrive with any.
> 
> I remove the cello prior to smoking, but anything else seems like too much effort with too little, if any, real gains


agreed


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I keep my cellophane on my infused sticks. Most all others, if they are in my humidor I take the cellophane off. I also leave them on if they are going to be in my short-term storage case that is plastic. .


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I just outright quit buying cello packed sticks all together.

I sleep better now. 

Seriously, though, I've never bothered either way. I leave em how they shipped.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scap said:


> I just outright quit buying cello packed sticks all together.
> 
> I sleep better now.
> 
> Seriously, though, I've never bothered either way. I leave em how they shipped.


Uhm, this is pretty much true for me too... on all three counts.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

This is a debate that is mostly personal preference than anything else. Biggest tangible advantage to cello-on is less potential damage to cigars when handling them. Here's an experiment I like to share about whether cello allows humidity to pass through it or not, which is usually everyone's largest concern:


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I cut the ends of the cello off so they breath better but still have some protection when I'm moving them around. Has worked well for me.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I was a big believer in cello was only for packaging and transport. I was always removing all cello before placing in my preferred storage. Now i just store them as is. Its quicker and I've come to believe that it's fine either way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mpomario said:


> I keep my cellophane on my infused sticks. Most all others, if they are in my humidor I take the cellophane off. I also leave them on if they are going to be in my short-term storage case that is plastic. .


I'm sure you know to not put infused with regular smokes, but just checkin.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

I leave the cello on my sticks if they came wrapped in it, if they are naked however then they'll stay naked.

The only thing I remove now is cigars from tubes.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> I was a big believer in cello was only for packaging and transport. I was always removing all cello before placing in my preferred storage. Now i just store them as is. Its quicker and I've come to believe that it's fine either way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they come with cellos, i leave the cellos on in the humidor. But, I like this idea. Thus far, I've left the cellos on when I've stored them in a freezer bag (prior to placement in the humidor). So, I've cut the end's off the 5pk to allow for circulation with a 69% Boveda.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

